
The Information Catastrophe - doener
https://aip.scitation.org/doi/10.1063/5.0019941
======
doener
Via [https://www.golem.de/news/physik-die-
informationskatastrophe...](https://www.golem.de/news/physik-die-
informationskatastrophe-2008-150227.html)

